# Why can't i post on classifieds?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT....I think you have to have a certain number of posts before you can actually open a thread.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site! You have to have over 10 post's I believe to post on the classifieds!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tim.


----------



## DeerPassion (Sep 20, 2011)

I also had this same question because I am here looking to buy a ladies bow. Anyone know how many posts open up this feature? I will most likely sell my current bow before buying another one. Thanks


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## alexalotto21 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bronion30 said:


> Welcome to AT


WELcome to AT


----------

